# Waterproofs



## Sukicj (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Iâ€™m looking for a waterproof jacket xxxl 50/52 but is bit longer than the-normal 30in   Any help appreciated thanks


----------



## fundy (Feb 20, 2019)

Dont buy Galvin Green, they come up short in the body. Adidas Goretex one been the best Ive had for length


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just bought an Under Armour Goretex suit and the jacket is longer than previous Footjoyâ€™s Iâ€™ve had. Very good set of waterproofs too ðŸ‘


----------



## Jensen (Feb 21, 2019)

Try Sunice they make bigger fittings


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

Might get a few ideas here. Not sure too many actually make the jackets overly long in length https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Waterproofs.html#usestorage


----------



## Greggolf7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Pro Quip are bigger sizes in my experience


----------

